# Thread cross-reference-- Metric, US & BA



## shred (Jul 21, 2009)

I use this one a lot when converting plans that have metric, BA or imperial threads on them and I want to use a different system.

http://www.metricmcc.com/catalog/Ch10/10-1012.pdf (you've-gotta-be-kidding-me to ~.40" / 10mm)
http://www.metricmcc.com/catalog/Ch10/10-1013.pdf (10mm/.40 to 2.5" / 64mm)

Find the offending thread in the chart, move left to find it's major diameter, then go up or down the table in the system you want to find the nearest thread in that system.

Lots of other useful information in that PDF as well.


----------



## tel (Jul 22, 2009)

Good one (or two) Shred, got 'em saved off for later printing.


----------

